# Business idea



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got someone that will give me old bar tables and chairs and they have a constant supply I'm not sure what I could do with them but there must be some potential here. I'm currently using the wood in my builds. Any ideas guys


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Stack em up vertically and make massive butcher blocks.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Paint them in chalk paint and sell them as "shabby chic" decor for $300 a pop.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Resell them as distressed bar tables and chairs.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Alcohol soaked fire pit wood.


----------



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys some good ideas there


----------



## PineSucks (Aug 3, 2015)

> Resell them as distressed bar tables and chairs.
> 
> - Rick M


Yep, spat out a little coffee on that one.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Quit woodworking and open a bar. Call it…hmmm…Kingchristo's Bar & Grill.


----------



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha ya the kingchristo kabab


----------



## Kingchristo (Apr 20, 2012)

lol may take off


----------

